# 700 Watt Electric Oil Filled Radiator



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been looking at the following radiator on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Filled-Radiator-Portable-Caravan/dp/B008QYL2S6/ref=lh_ni_t

I have been using a fan heater but find it noisy as well as finding that the heat isn't continuous, being either too warm when on and too cold by the time it switches back on.

Will a 700 watt oil filled radiator be powerful enough for a motorhome?

Does anyone use one of these?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look at this recent thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131997-oil.html+filled


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we use one in the van in winter storage on the drive

Im not sure it would be enough to live in the van but it would certainly go a long way to raising the background temp esp during the night

obviously only good in a hook up situation

Aldra


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The short answer is no, it will be perfect as a winter heater on low when the van is stood about but nowhere near warm enough for you to live in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you need one that will go up to 2k if poss, or have 2 @750/1k, one at each end of the van. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We use a 500 watt oil filled rad for night time and it keeps the MH to a comfortable temp. Also used when MH is sitting on drive in winter and keeps the frost at bay. 

Dave


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

mmck28 said:


> I have been looking at the following radiator on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Filled-Radiator-Portable-Caravan/dp/B008QYL2S6/ref=lh_ni_t
> 
> ...


I bought one from B & Q some years ago and we use it in the MH in winter as background heating at night and supplement daytime gas heating.

Barry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you want a heater that works when on EHU, forget all those inefficient ages to get up to speed oil filled rads.. You want one of >these< they are brilliant, instant heat with a safety cut out if it tips over.

I recomend them, the van is toasty in a few minutes.

ray.


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello.

I have a similar heater in black, bought from a local store (Trago Mills).
It keeps the chill off overnight once the van has been heated by other means (fan heater or Eberspacher) in early Spring and Autumn, but would not want to test it in real "Winter" temperatures, although we did wake to a couple of hard frosts without it feeling overly cold outside the sleeping bag - sorry luv.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We've got an 800-watt mini oil-filled electric radiator we use in the van. Like it a lot, but have decided to get another one, with a slightly higher rating 1kw. Can use them both if necessary, when extremely cold. Purchased this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130640920895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Same also available on Amazon for a bit more money:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rolson-9001...Y23Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351640408&sr=8-3

Have used halogen and fan heaters, but prefer the oil-filled rads in the MH, especially for overnight, or if we want to go out for a while and leave some heating on.

Mike


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you want a heater that works when on EHU, forget all those inefficient ages to get up to speed oil filled rads.. You want one of >these< they are brilliant, instant heat with a safety cut out if it tips over.
> 
> ...


I tried one and it does heat up the van almost instantly but no good at night unless you sleep with the light on!! 8O 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mr2 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Thats when the inefficient oil filled rad comes into play, or keep warm the old fashioned way. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

See I'm a poet and I didn't even know it :roll: 
ray.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Totally agree with Mr2 here.

Found I needed to sleep with me sunglasses on if I tried to use my Halogen heater, though it was efficient.

Can I go off topic slightly without meaning to hijack the thread....now have to park the van about 50 to 60 yards from my garage, hence too far for hook up. So can't use my usual heater and thermostat. 

Any ideas for non electric heaters to use on the odd occasions down here in Brixham when it might get down to freezing or below? Safely.

TIA

Paul


----------

